# Tortoise and Chameleon together??



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Just popped in my usual store to get mice for my snake and was surprised to find they had put a new chameleon in with their usual Hermans Tortoise. Thw tortoise were wandering about on the ground and the chamelon was sitting on a vine. I said oh i didnt realise chams and torts could be kept together (maybe they can,i genuinely dont know, but i would have assumed not) they said oh its only temporary and they seem to be putting up with each other. Do you think itll end in disaster or is it ok? Sorry if i sound thick but it seems odd to me, but then again i know nothing about chams or torts?


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

EmmaLou said:


> Just popped in my usual store to get mice for my snake and was surprised to find they had put a new chameleon in with their usual Hermans Tortoise. Thw tortoise were wandering about on the ground and the chamelon was sitting on a vine. I said oh i didnt realise chams and torts could be kept together (maybe they can,i genuinely dont know, but i would have assumed not) they said oh its only temporary and they seem to be putting up with each other. Do you think itll end in disaster or is it ok? Sorry if i sound thick but it seems odd to me, but then again i know nothing about chams or torts?


they need completely different temps and humidity, and id say that if the cham got too close to the tort he might get a nasty nip, mine bite everything in sight!
definately not a good idea them being housed together even temporarily


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad its not just me who thought it wasnt quite right


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

I take it you are talking about Zoars arc ?. If so then they have been in the same viv for ages together. The tortoise i shouldnt even be in a viv and is in bad condition. They tried to sell it to me a few months ago without a licence for £160:whip:.


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

I always look at the torts when i go in there which is usually weekly and have never noticed the cham in there before??


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

The lizard is usually towads the back of the tank. He has been in there since at least April. They have also had 2 kinds of tortoise in there which need very different environments. The shell is pyramiding really bad which is not a good sign of health. They dont know if he is Captive bred or wild caught either which set alarm bells ringing. I stay well away from there now.


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Aw i never noticed the poor cham before, he was right at the front this time so saw him straight away. I have noticed the pyramiding before. Im not overly impressed with the place tbh,just its near where i work so is convenient for me to pick up mice and bits and bobs, there are 2 stunning frillys in there which were up until a few weeks ago kept in a tiny viv they could barely move but now have been moved to a slightly larger one but its still not tall enough.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Theres not much choice really for places to go to fo pet stuff in our area. I go up to PetWise in Pontypridd every few weeks to buy what i need. Its a good run but worth it.


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

World of Aquatics in swansea seem pretty good, they look after my uro when we went away.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes they are good and he has had reptiles for years. Only thing i cant work out is why he has had so many shops close down and opened up again. In the past 10 years i can think of 3 he has had.


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh i didnt know that, only got my first rep in march.


----------



## IguanaIguana (Sep 19, 2009)

I use Zoar's Ark regularly and I don't recognise these comments, their DEFRA certificates are on display and there are only Hermans for sale in the vivarium.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

i have been useing zoars for many years for my reptiles and reptile stock and thay are the best pet shop iv been 2 all staff are helpfull and know ther stuff.as for the chameleon his was only keep in with the torts till her new viv was sent in. so you should have all facts right b4 makeing up that crap and the reptiles are all looked after very well. ther and i would send any one ther 2 buy ther pets.


----------



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Never have a go at people for saying stuff on the forums because it always comes back twice as hard :bash::whip:*

*From my experience, hardly any pet shops get it completely right. Just get over it. If there are reptiles kept in totally shit conditions contact the local council and don't post on here. Most of the peeps in that are in your area know already.*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

very well said that person big thumbs up:notworthy:


----------

